# Northern Motorcaravan show York, September 16-18 2005



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I need a show of hands for MHF members prepared to meet up, in *Our Own Club Section* at the above event.

A designated club area, has to be booked at least 8 weeks before the event takes place, so I need to know sooner rather than later who will be prepared to come along to the show.

York is geographically central, and one of the biggest events in the M/home calendar, so please come along, put names to faces and enjoy a great weekend.

I will be in touch with Ian (BSB2000) to propose this as a rally venue upon his return from holiday.

Simply add your name to this posting if interested, if you prefer to stay in the M.C,C. Autotrail, Hymer etc. Club areas that's absolutely fine, no-one is under any obligation to MHF.

Normal club discounts will apply to *all* members in attendance.

Any more info req'd, let me know

M&D  (Sticky for a while plz Dave)

Please note that closing date for booking with MHF (or any other club) is

* 26/08/05*


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

*Northern Motorcaravan show York September 16-18 2005*

Put my name down please  I usually book direct on Warners website quoting my C&CC membership number. Now, can I still buy a pennant :?:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Northern Motorcaravan show York September 16-18 2005*



annej said:


> Put my name down please  I usually book direct on Warners website quoting my C&CC membership number. Now, can I still buy a pennant :?:


LOL! Course you can PM Hymmi, I'm sure she has a few left!


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

*Northern Motorcaravan show York September 16-18 2005*

Thanks, I'll do just that


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Yes please.
Colin and Sara


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi dudes

see you there :wink: 

cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Good stuff!... that's four 'vans attending, ..looking good so far!!  

(anyone from england coming) :lol: 

M&D


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Me me me from _Yorkshire_, *England* :lol:

Usually book with C&CC but be  to rally with MHF.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi both,

I need to get in touch with Starline,as she was going to book us both in with C.C..if she hasn't yet(fingers crossed)that's Hymmi and Starline too..................

Yes England,the middle of,Starline is leading the Welsh contingent. :wink: 

I do still have a few pennants left,Annej has been in touch,thanks


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I'd love to come & meet you all but I'm at the Goodwood Nostalgia meeting that weekend. Dipped out again!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Put us down  

Won't have time to do the rally stuff till I get back but get all the details together we'll get it set up on my return.

I&J


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Everybody

What a good idea to run it as a rally providing you can get enough attendees. I will be at the show but , I will be with Autotrail Owners Club, having to provide the equipment for the coffee morning. I hope all goes well and I will try to visit the MHF area if possible. Best of luck with the rally numbers.


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

We would like to join a MHF rally at York, we are due to get tickets as we won some for Peterborough but already had tickets so they are giving us the tickets for York. I am sure if I ask them the tickets could be for a designated rally area.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> What a good idea to run it as a rally providing you can get enough attendees. I will be at the show but , I will be with Autotrail Owners Club, having to provide the equipment for the coffee morning. I hope all goes well and I will try to visit the MHF area if possible. Best of luck with the rally numbers.


 Thanks Raindancer, It's the numbers we need to make this a success, whether you come along for one night, two nights or the full monty, we have got to have a good turnout to make it possible.

M&D


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*UPDATE*:

Confirmation received from the organisers, we have been allocated our own Club area of 50 pitches  
When booking for the show, tick the box in the club area, and for the which club prompt add 'Motorhomefacts.com' simple as that  
Don't forget that club discount applies too!

Regards all M&D


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Excellent work M&D
Stick me and Jue down to attend as well


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmm just been to the booking site here:-
http://www.northernmotorcaravanshow.co.uk/booking.asp

and they dont have us listed on the dropdown for the Clubs ??


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Try again in a few days Dave, only just got the allocation, their booking engine will need to be updated  

Alternatively give them a call on 01778 391123 (Warners)

M&D


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just to say the Drop down box for bookings now contains Motorhomefacts.com 

http://www.northernmotorcaravanshow.co.uk/booking.asp

M&D


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Put me down for a pitch.

I'll be there, probably folowing Starline if their are going to do what they did last year - start off further north and work their way down to york.

Cheers

Trevor & Lynnette


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

just booked my pitch. where it said club member number i put my name..see you all there.going shepton first then up to whitby etc.before going york ,did it last year with hymmi had a great time..


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi both,

Starline has booked ok on your link,but it will not let me get to "next" so will sort mine out tomorrow.

Thanks for organising this and look forward to meeting everyone..........


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just checking if there is any bad feeling about genny's in the MHF section, or whether it is acceptable to run one at the usual times.

I don't think i'll need mine, but it's a just in case scenario!

Sometime the site feels a bit anti generator - Me - I don't mind them at all.

I wouldn't want to spoil anyones stay, and can still fly my flag in the general section with the 85 amp hour battery guys 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Dave The genny rules apply to all clubs on the campsite, so running one within the time parameters set by Warners is acceptable.  

M&D


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi, Dave The genny rules apply to all clubs on the campsite, so running one within the time parameters set by Warners is acceptable.
> 
> M&D


It might be acceptable to Warners, but I doubt it would be to the MHF folk?

I use a genny at the shows, so I am one of those smelly anti social types that you all love to despise on here :lol:

So some of us are not welcome, whatever Warners rules are.

heh heh !


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ok M&D

Thanks for that, will get booked.

Now Now Wil e Coyote

Just cos you can't catch the Road_Runner  

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y im booked up now as well


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Has anything been organised fro the Malvern Western Rally, they seem to be scratching around for participants because it is a new one.

Maybe they would let us enter for that as well!

Got pennant, got membership.............................. rallies here we come!

John 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Has anything been organised fro the Malvern Western Rally, they seem to be scratching around for participants because it is a new one.


 Why not! I will have a word with the organizers John, if there is enough interest from MHF then as soon as Ian (bsb2000) gets back from his jollies, it will be up for propsal.

Regards M&D


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Just got back from a very nice break in France, catching up on mails etc.

Just ordered tickets for York.

Dave, can you get me all the details together and I'll put something together for the rally page.

.................................................Doh!! back to work tomorrow  ................................... never mind We've still got the rest of today


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I'm not quite certain what you mean with the fifty pitch allocation, what if we have less or more? For health reasons I would always have to wait until the last date to book, does this therefore mean I might have to go with one of the other clubs because the MHF area could be full or .............................

Sorry to be a nuisance!

John 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John, not a problem at all, if you need to book late then that's fine, we have a 50 pitch allocation which is a standard area, if we need more then they will allocate us more space, if we don't have 50 'vans booked by the booking closing date which is *26/08/05* for all clubs, not just MHF, then our area will be reduced to suit, that's how it works with Warners, anyone booking after the closing date will end up in the general area, which is a long long hike to the show gates! 8O

Any more info req'd, let me know
Regards M&D


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks M&D, you know what I will be doing then! 

I'll go and get Kath to iron the pennant.

John 8)


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I posted a genny question earlier, as there seems to be a bit of an anti genny presence on the site. The anti posts never seem to take in to account that when your 12v power is done, what can you do, they seem to expect that you to sit in the dark, watch no TV, and suffer for the sods that have solar power, extra batteries, or even fuel cells!

I have a bit of extra power now, but didn't when i startred this camping thing.

M&D came back with the answer that it was within the rules of the show, which clarified it for me no problem.

I have freinds who always camp with us at York, but they won't book into the mhf section, and say they will go in the general part because they have to run the genny, for a couple of hours or more in the evening to keep the battery topped up. Hey - we are talking within the rules of the show, they feel they might be "flamed" on the site, because of their reliance on this choice of power top up.

I have tried to explain that this is normal at a show, and missing TV or having no lights is no excuse for not running the damm thing.

I'm going out on a limb here maybe, but if you have a 85ah leisure battery, watch TV and camp from Fri morning till sun afternoon, then 85ah is not gonna do it for you.

Our first visit to York in our Volky in 1999, we'd done our leisure battery on the first night (55ah) i'd have died for a genny but we didnt have one.

Please, anyone that is going to York and with MHF, put their minds at rest, or not as the case may be.

If there is any chance of a vote on this, please can we do it.

Question.
You are camping at a show for 3 days with no hook up, is it acceptable for fellow campers to run generators within the normal prescribed hours 9am to 10pm ? 

You heard the sound of those big genny's next to the WC's

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> I have freinds who always camp with us at York, but they won't book into the mhf section, and say they will go in the general part because they have to run the genny, for a couple of hours or more in the evening to keep the battery topped up


 Genny operating hours apply to general camping area too 



> Question.
> You are camping at a show for 3 days with no hook up, is it acceptable for fellow campers to run generators within the normal prescribed hours 9am to 10pm ?


 Answer: Completely acceptable without a doubt, if anyone needs power to top up the batteries , or watch TV then go for it!


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Again M&D 

I'm sure there are others that can kill this myth thats it is anti social to run a genny when watching "Tonight with Jonathan Ross" is in danger. 

Actually with me it's just the ten o'clock news - honest  

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol if they need power i have no probs whatsoever if its within standard hours, hell i have a generator myself but prob wont need to use it due to new 330Ah worth of batteries 2 days ago, 2 X 75w solar panels. Although my power usage is quite heavy


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ok Nuke

the only reply for that is - You Tart!

You have more battery power than we should allow a moderator - lets say a max of 220ah (2 x 110's the same as me) - any more than that we have to put some sort of shunt in to cut it back, so you miss Corro or Eastenders, cos some lamer is moaning about you running your genny 

Dave


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

anybody with a generator can park next to me and ill run mine to keep it company , :wink:

if youve got misbehaving kids we may eat one though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
probabaly put it on the barbecue and stink out some vans :lol: :lol: :lol: 

why does everyone want to park next to me all of a sudden :?: :lol: 

generator grumpies probabaly wont go as the place is full of them to run the facilities .


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I cannot imagine the genny would be running that long in any case. Its part of your percieved Motorhome set up and therefore if allowed on site you can use it. I've no problem with that one. 

One slight point, I trust you would give me a demonstration if my 170 amp/hr battery pack got short?

John 8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Okay just turned this into a Rally, full details in the Rally section.

Please book your tickets *before* adding your name to the list.

If you've already got your tickets please add your name to the list.

Dave & I will not be on site till the Friday but we will be up there Wednesday to 'mark out'

Lets see if we can hit the 50 van mark 8O


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I put my name on the list Ian - Thanks 

Kenny, the kids have decided not to come (Yipeee!!) , we have a small dog that may barbeque, but you'll have to catch him first :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And I'd do a demo no probs Jabber, as i'm sure anyone else would    

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> > Genny operating hours apply to general camping area too
> 
> 
> Yes, but if you happen to land next to Victor Meldrew in the general section, he is less likely to go home and flame *you* on MHF eh.
> ...


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ah Well .. I tried me best

So I guess that's a NO then

I must say that post was the best Victor Meldrew impression i've seen on this thread :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sounds like a bash to me  .. roll on September

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: 

Ah, but I am thinking of my neighbours, and do not wish to upset them ;-)

As for a blast..

Would it involve being bribed (sobbed off) with free cans of strong weirdo german beer from that nice (door)man chap.. on a certain well known vendors oversized tent thingy?

Ho Hum.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, does your 'no' mean you will not be going now? I hope not.

If you have 220 amp/hrs on board I doubt if you would need to use the genny anyway, assummng you have an inverter for the TV.

If you do need to charge the batteries do it through your on board charger and not straight from the genny, you will get a higher current this way.

John 8)


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

jabber said:


> Dave, does your 'no' mean you will not be going now? I hope not.
> 
> John 8)


I think the "no" part was referring to me. Not him.

Road_Runner has good batts, and a big solar panel thingy on the roof, which can kick some ass. But he still manges to run out of juice when he is at a show.

At Peterborough, I think he made it to Saturday night before he came rushing out the van with a vapour trail behind him. Usually at that point he starts to "beep beep" and I start to give chase (Dunno why, cus I have spent years trying to catch him with no success).

But this time was different, as he fuddled (in a hurry) to get the genny out and crack it up. No sooner done, he vanished back inside as fast as he came out?

Moment's later it all started to make sense, when Mrs Wile hung her head out the door and said "Dr who's on"

Cardinal sin to miss Dr Who for some people you know :lol:

Cheers


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps he has one of the old 17" 'steam' TVs and not one of the LCD ones!

Never actually been away for a long time without electricity, but tried recently and found after four days the batteries still gave 12.93V and we were using the extractor fan as well.

Did charge with my CTEK 3600 before we went away though!

John 8)


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ha Ha 

Nice one you two :lol: :lol: 

I'm still coming John, I have been trying to convince old wilecoyote to come and camp with MHF, in fact latest news is, he has booked, and will hold me personally responsible if he gets pitched next to the camper who hates gennys the mostest in the whole world. We don't actually know if this person exists, but Wiley's view is, if there is such a person, he's bound to be pitched next to him.    

It's true I can get get worries when my voltage drops, I think it went down to 12.2v after using the microwave, and I wasn't going to put the world in danger by losing contact with Dr Who, thats almost as bad as having no sausage bacon and eggs the next day for breakfast. 

See you at York    

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> in fact latest news is, he has booked, and will hold me personally responsible
> 
> It's true I can get get worries when my voltage drops
> 
> Dave


Yup, I have booked. And I am going to whip Road Runners butt when you lot flame me for firing my super clean green lpg running genny up :lol:

Although I have been thinking about this today since I booked..... I got to catch him first :-(

As for being worried when the voltage drops. RR checks the voltage on his batteries more times than I adjust my underpants.

Cheers


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*northern motorcaravan show york*

Yes please ! would love to come to the show and meet some of you lovely people put me down, bit of a newbie do i have to pay in advance what are the rules.
By the way dont have a genny, dont want to watch telly load of rubbish, and i can chat to friends and drink wine in the dark i thought that's what these get togethers were about, hope to meet you all there. 
James


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: northern motorcaravan show york*



glenm said:


> Yes please ! would love to come to the show and meet some of you lovely people put me down, bit of a newbie do i have to pay in advance what are the rules.
> By the way dont have a genny, dont want to watch telly load of rubbish, and i can chat to friends and drink wine in the dark i thought that's what these get togethers were about, hope to meet you all there.
> James


You can book here...

http://www.northernmotorcaravanshow.co.uk/

Make sure you select "motorhomefacts.com" from the drop down menu of clubs when filling in the form.

Plonk your MHF username in the "membership number" box. (Well I did).

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hmmm

Please refer to previous post's about libel laws.

 I have checked with Mrs Roadrunner, and I apparantly do hang around the control panel section of the van, whistling, pretending to be doing nothing.

Well, voltage is important - Isn't it  

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Please refer to previous post's about libel laws.
> 
> ...


Would that be the same control panel which is sited right next to to your favorite (drivers) seat. :lol:

The same drivers seat which since fitting a removable steering wheel can now turn all the way around and face that very same control panel :lol:

Now then, would you like to come again on that libel bit :wink:

Anyway, were off topic now.. best shut up before we get flammed by someone

Ho Hum !

Cheers


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hmm

Ok. I won't sue you for libel and we are off topic.

But, it is important that we get the message over that camping with MHF will plonk you with a diverse mix of folk, who at the very least can use a computer, and may have a comment or so to make. So if you don't like Wilecoyotes genny, you can come back and flame him with impunity, ok, well he will come round and duff me, but it's your perogative.

Please book with MHF, we want to see you at York, we are normal everyday folk, that do normal everyday things.

Does that that sound too much like the Archers?

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks, please add your name to the attendees list in the rally section, once you have booked for the event, I need to know the numbers,many thanks for your co-operation...Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> please add your name to the attendees list in the rally section, once you have booked for the event


Done


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi as we arrive back from europe on the 13th we will come for the friday to sunday.

Chris


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*york show*

yes! yes! yes!
count us two in for the weekend it will be nice to see all the old [no pun intended] faces and some new ones too. many stories to tell we will book direct for the mhf pitch. still fulltiming in the new forest area it will be good to have a break even after our long spring in europe . till then keepthose wheels moving .

cheers tramp!

is raine coming !


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

tickets all booked  see ya there :wink:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kenny & Stella, Have you booked into the MHF area? if so can you add your name to the 'Attendees List' so we have an idea how many are coming - Ta


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi ian

think thats it done :?: somebody best check though :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

That's fine - see you there.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I know there's still quite a while to go yet before this one, but we have got a target to reach and thus far we are 75% light 8O 8O 

.................. Don't want to appear pushy (Who Moi?) but if I bring this to the 'top of the pile' it might get seen by someone who would otherwise have missed it.




.........................................No such thing as bad publicity :wink:


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi ian n jacqui

we will be there, once again i added my name and forgot to tell you  

Paul


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Paul.

Can a 'Mod' please move this thread to the 'Rallies' forum - Ta


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Just about to book and wondered what the general concensus was re the Saturday night paid entertainment ?

Do most people bother?


Andrew


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We don't bother !!


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

To busy chatting......................


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi
As new members we would love to join you, but at the moment can't get the time off work. Hopefully closer to the time we will manage to swap things around so if we turn up and pay on the gate can we still join you?
James and Moira :?:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi James & Nore, and welcome to the site. You'd be more than welcome to join us, I can't see any reason why you can't enter the MHF area if you 'pay on the gate' - That is unless Dave (mandyanddave) knows otherwise.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Let me say now that I am *not *the guy who hates gennies, in fact I am thinking of buying one myself providing i can find one quiet enough.
But wilecote and road runner bother me, their accent on noisy gennies makes me think theirs are noisy ones. i hope they can reassure me they are axaggerating. At peterborough we were parked outside I think gate 6? and there were some RV's on the hill who ran very noisy gennies for hours. in fact a number of vans moved, we turned the radio up but couldnt drown out the constant "thump" "thump".
I would like to meet more of the guys and gals so i hope their posts are just "banter" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Cheers Sid


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

Don't worry about our generators, it's the guys who bring along the building site type frame ones that make all the noise. We both use compact 1k types, that run on gas and they will be sited within our camp, with windbreaks, to keep most of the sound in our own living area and further dampen any noise that may travel out. We stick to the rules and don't run them unless we have to.

I know the sort of noise you are talking about, and i find it extremely annoying as well, and wouldn't act so unsocialbly.

I think you'll be happier in the MHF section as if you go in the general section you just might get plonked next to Bob the Builder with his everyday workhorse genny :wink: 

It was just banter :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Dave. thanks for the reassurance. As I say I have nothing against them persay.
If i am not in France I will be there. Shirley and I are waiting for results/appointments so can't make any plans yet.
Cheers sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Evening all, we're not bothering with the sat night bash either, 


James and Moira your more than welcome to join us, the online booking option is available until the 26th of August if that helps with the work situation. Also you can take advantage of the club discount offer!

If you have to go 'general' then the Marshalls will guide you towards that area,

Keep an eye out for a large 'Motorhomefacts.com' banner on your way in (plus yellow pennants!) and head for us  

Regards M&D


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

We have not booked any tickets. We make our own entertainment.

You can't a BBQ with a few drinks and friendly company.

See you all there

Trevor


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York Show*

See we have 15 attending now, well only another 45 and we can fill all our alloted pitches :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

agreed its shocking really that we cant build more of a momentum on these rallies tbh


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi make that sixteen now arriving Friday afternoon.


Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Ladyj wrote ................



> only another 45 and we can fill all our alloted pitches


We have a 50 pitch allocation, therefore with Chris now going we need to gain interest from another 34 - still a long way off the mark, but hey!! if it doesn't work, it wasn't meant to be :roll:


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Lets hope it gains momentum when members return from their travels.


chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Those that have pre-booked should be receiving their tickets about now, you will notice that 'MHF' are not listed in the club area, before you all start ringing Warners   I have spoken with them and because we applied late we were not included on the original plan. We _ARE_ in the club area and this should became apparent after Dave and I go down to mark out on the Wednesday.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

we got ours today ,


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York show rally*

Lucky you we havent had ours yet and we are susposed to be the rally marshalls  (hope Dave remembered to put our names on the form)

See we have 16 now attending come on lets be having a few more please.

MODERATORS:- any chance of stickying this and keeping it on the front page might jog a few more into comming along to join us thanks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

cant sticky an old post, but if you make a new post advertising it, it can be stickied


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from our hols, and still catching up :roll:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back MD&K, hope you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York Show Rally*

Hi Gang im back for a few days and I see we have now got 19 attending.Another 31 would be nice :lol: just to fill up the empty spaces. Hope you have all got your ticket I STILL HAVENT GOT MINE at this rate you will be having a rally without marshalls :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

8O I sent off for your tickets Jacquie, I will give Warners a call tomorrow ... :wink: Maybe thet are waiting till the cutoff date [26th aug] to see if we need extra marshalls :lol:

Dave 

PS Starline and/ or anyone else coming along to York if you have booked with MHF and are reading this, please add your name to the list in the attendees 'I want to attend this rally'

It makes marking out so much easier!!  :lol:

M&D


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Lady J ours came last week will be there on friday afternoon as Pearl has to work on thursday and friday after we get back from germany on tuesday.see you then.

Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Nice to see a few more additions over the past weekend, but at 26 vans we're still a fair bit short of the allocated 50 van plot.

This is not a major problem as we will be allowed to reduce the plot when we mark out, but I just thought being as it is MHF's first allocated area at a major show it would be nice to show others that we are worthy of the allocation.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Ian
I too am a little disappointed at the low turnout as we have the option of meeting up with members from the forums and putting faces to names and at the same time have the York show to look around.

Out of nearly 7500 members we seem to get such a low turnout at these events.

Is there any reasoning behind this ?
other rallies from other webites similar like UKCS seem to be well attended so why not ours ??


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I'll start a new thread to try and get a feel for people's views.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> But wilecote and road runner bother me, their accent on noisy gennies makes me think theirs are noisy ones.
> Cheers Sid


Sorry for the delay in reply.. just catchin up on the board now summer hols are over, kids back at school etc.

Anyway, just to put your mind at rest 

We have tried to build our van in a self sufficient way, i.e. so if we don't have electric hookup, we are not too bothered.

However, we tend to use our genny to top batteries up, rather than run any appliances? The result of this means that the generator itself runs at tick over for pretty much 99.9% of the time. This in itself means that noise levels are kept down, as the generator never needs to "rev up".

We also monitor battery level alot, and will often use the genny BEFORE we need it???

For example.. if we are at the York Show, we may return to the van for our lunch. During this period, I may well fire up my genny to top my battery up, even though at that point the battery may be far from flat.

There are 2 or 3 advantages of doing this(for us)..

1) Most of our neighbors are still wandering around the show, and will be totally unaware we even have a generator (let alone be concerned with any noise).

2) As we are NOT using anything in the van at the time we use the genny, the battery gets the full benefit of the charge. Thus revives quicker.

3) A replenished battery during the day can mean no need for a genny in the evening... when your neighbors are back in camp. (Although at the shows, we do sometimes use it for an hour or two in the evening, but usually on the second day only)

As for noise levels...

Our generator is termed as a quiet running one. The manufacturers spec states the official noise level for it as.. 61dB(a) at 7m (when running at quarter load).

Although this is not quite as quiet as a honda EU, which officially is 58dB(a) at 7m when running at quarter load, it is still pretty quiet.

Now then, when you start to look at the official figures of the industrial "frame" type generators, like Road Runner mentioned, the dB(a) is often around 72 (or more) at 7m (again at 1/4 load).

That is a huge increase in noise levels. An increase of 10dB represents a doubling in loudness to the human ear for example.

Therefore a typical "frame type" generator rated at around 72dB(a) is twice as loud, if not more, than your average "leisure" generator. A huge difference?

To give you an idea of levels. Here are some, give or take a couple of dB(a)..

115 = Pneumatic drill 
105 = Noisy factory 
75 = Average road noise on main road 
65 = Normal conversation (at 1m) 
45 = Average Living room in surburbian area 
35 = Library 
25 = Bedroom during night

As mentioned above, it is very rare ours runs at quarter load, and thus the dB(a) would be slightly less than the official figure, as we are nearly always in tick over mode.

In addition I have also converted mine to LPG. This made a difference, albeit small, in the noise level. It slightly less now.

Whilst on the topic of LPG.. LPG running also means it's runs amazingly clean. The typical exhaust smell (smokey bit) associated with the genny is no more  This means it's also hard to term my genny as "smelly", as it's far from it.

I no longer carry petrol as a result. Not only is petrol smelly, but you can expect to get far better running time/costs on gas. Typically around 9 hours per KG of run time when on gas. Therefore a small 3.9 KG bottle will give around 35 hours use. Now as we only use our genny for the odd hour or two here and there, you can imagine how long a small bottle will last for us.. months ;-)

And the cost of a 3.9KG refill is like nothing when compared to the several gallons of petrol you would burn off for the same running time. (It also means I have a spare gas bottle on board, for the times when I cock up and wake up in the night to the click click click of the fuel starved fridge  )

RoadRunner has already mentioned that we use windbreaks to help reduce the noise yet more. This can have a huge impact too. One could expect to lose maybe 5dB(a) at 7m when doing this.

The pointing of the exhaust is also very important, the "pop pop pop" or "thump thump thump" sound carries further if you are "inline" with the exhaust. Thus sometimes you can simply point the genny in another direction so that the noise is not heard by your neighbors at all.

Of course I could just leave my genny at home if I know I am going to be parked up anywhere near a loo at the show??

As most show goers know, they have huge great big noisy gennies running 24/7 outside them.. And I am sure I could hookup to one discreetly :lol:

Sorry if you misunderstood my comments in the previous posts.

Cheers


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi havent been able to log on till i got the sept newsletter, but we be coming!!!!!


----------

